# ipadama



## ranado

Hi,
ipada meaning is commit.
ipadama wht is that meaning.
Thank you....


----------



## DotterKat

_*Ipadama*_ means to make somebody _feel something_ or make them _aware of something_.


----------



## ranado

DotterKat said:


> _*Ipadama*_ means to make somebody _feel something_ or make them _aware of something_.


Thank u sir,
If u don't mind.
Could you make a sentence with ipada,ipadama.


----------



## DotterKat

_Ipada_ is not a Tagalog word.

_Ipadama_ mo sa kanya na mahal mo siya (Make him/her feel that you love him/her).
Gusto niyang _ipadama_ sa iyo na galit siya sa iyo (He/she wants to make you [feel/sense/be aware] that he/she is angry with you.
_Ipadama_ natin ang ating pasasalamat at pagmamahal kay lolo (Let us make grandpa feel our gratitude and love for him).


----------



## ranado

Thank you sir.


----------

